# Angebot, Nutzungslizenz Maskottchen/Comic/Illus



## mikkele (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich mit meinem Anliegen hier im richtigen Forum bin und ob ich dann auch noch die richtige Rubrik gewählt habe. Da es auch um Illustrationen geht, vermute ich mal, dass das Forum stimmt ;-)

Ein möglicher Kunde ist an mich herangetreten und möchte von mir Folgendes:
. Die Entwicklung einer Comicfigur/Maskottchen zu einem Produkt
. ich sollte dann zu dieser Figur in Bezug auf das Produkt ein paar Comicstrips oder Einzelbild-Comics (Cartoons) erstellen, die dann in den Social Media-Plattformen (evtl. Zeitungen) erscheinen sollen.
. eine Storyline/Idee zur möglichen Geschichte (so der rote Faden, wo spielt es, in welcher Zeit, ...)

Für das Angebot fehlen mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen die Erfahrungswerte in dem Bereich. Wie würdet ihr es machen? Einfach die Stunden kalkulieren und mit Stundensatz X berechnen? Oder werden hier gewöhnlich Lizenzrechte an der Figur/Story verrechnet (auf Zeit oder Werbemittel). Wenn hier jemand Erfahrungswerte diesbezüglich hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Liebe Grüße
Mikkele


----------

